# lookin for a good designed of a rail on the bow



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

And one has a rail on the front of there bow for giging?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I like mine. Solid, high...good feel to it. 

Don't need to be a welder to put the rails together, either.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

DAMN! when you go floundering and run up on a fish do they just die and float to the surface out of fear? or do you still have to gig them?


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

DAmn nice boat


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Holy crap, looks like something from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. Beautiful rig.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine had this one on it when I got but I took it off. As high as Overkills deck is you need one.


----------

